# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > اطفال وامهات >  الفرق بين طفولة الشب وطفولة البنت ..

## أميرة قوس النصر

*أولا : الشباب*



*الشباب في الطفولة بكاء مستمر* 
** 
*وإذا خف البكاء صار شرس* 
** 
*وإذا ضحك وانبسط قام يسوي حركات هبال* 
** 
*ويموت بشي اسمه أكل*  
** 
*وأحياناً يضطر يسرق بالتعاون مع صاحبه* 
** 
*
===============


* *ثانيا : البنات*

*زعلهم بجننننننننننننن كله دلع*  
** 
*وإذا انبسطت ضحكتها حلوه تجنن عليها*  
** 
*والأكل عندهم(نأكل لكي نعيش) بس* 
** 
*وينامون في أسرتهم مثل الملاك* 
** 
*
شفتوا كيف إن البنوتات حلوات ربي يحفظهم


*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

:Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

مش كلهم  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

طفولة الشباب احلى :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ajluni top



----------


## شمعة امل

:Db465236ff:    كتير حلو

----------


## ريمي

انا مع طفولت البنات :SnipeR (15):

----------


## عاشقة الاحزان

البنات دايما حلوين وبجننه مش مثل الشباب شرسين

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:  :31d13c231e:

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

طفولة الاطفال <شباب و بنات>
بتجنن

----------


## محمد العزام

:SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## المتميزة

ما في مرحلة عاشها الواحد احلى من الطفولة  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## keana

> 


شو هذا يا عجلوني
ههههههههههههههههه

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة



----------


## زهره التوليب

مشكوره  :Icon31:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة



----------


## اجمل حب

:SnipeR (51): ويحفظك

----------


## غسان

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


من الاخر ...

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

:SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## حسناء الربيع

:SnipeR (100):  :SnipeR (100):  :SnipeR (100):  :SnipeR (100):  :SnipeR (100):

----------


## زهرة النرجس

شو ما عملنا بنجنن 
مشكورة على الوصف

----------


## anoucha

البنات بيجننوو كتيييييييييييير

----------

